# Export zu .jar klappt nur auf eigenem PC



## PanCave (15. Dez 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Java-Programm geschrieben, bestehend aus vier Klassen:

_SettingsWindow
MainWindow
Datenbank
Controller_

Wenn ich das ganze jetzt als Runnable Jar file exportiere und als Launch Configuration "_Controller - MeinProjektname_" auswähle, dann funktioniert es bei mir auch dem PC, aber nicht auf anderen, dort kommt dieser Fehler:

"*Could not find the main class: controller. program will exit*"


Das hier ist der Quellcode der Klasse "Controller":

```
public class Controller {

	
	public static int dorf_counter = 1;
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		SettingsWindow sw = new SettingsWindow();
	}

}
```


Kann mir jemand helfen?

LG,
PanCave


----------



## PanCave (15. Dez 2012)

Und wenn ich das Programm auf einem Mac mit dem Terminal starte bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Controller : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(ClassLoader.java:632)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:616)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:141)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:283)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:58)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:197)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
```


----------



## Camill (15. Dez 2012)

Major/Minor


----------



## PanCave (15. Dez 2012)

Gilt das dann auch für den ersten Fehler?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Dez 2012)

Ja, die beiden Fehlermeldungen können durch ne falsche Java Version kommen.


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Dez 2012)

PanCave hat gesagt.:


> Gilt das dann auch für den ersten Fehler?



Du hast es dein Programm vermutlich mit Java 7 compiliert und versucht es auf  PC's mit Java 6 auszuführen. Das geht nicht.

Entweder musst du es mit Java 6 compilieren oder die anderen müssen Java 7 installieren.


----------

